# Are frogs and newts cannibals?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember a while ago When i was real young I had fire bellied toads and then later fire bellied newts, but occasionally one would one would go missing never to be seen again, do they eat each other?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Frogs will eat anything that fits in their mouth and moves a little, including sometimes things that are almost the same size as them! Most frogs will eat other frogs and amphibians in the wild, as well as small lizards and even small snakes along with the regular insect diet. If it goes in the mouth it's edible, and you'd be amazed how large a food item they can fit in their mouths!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Frogs will eat anything that fits in their mouth and moves a little, including sometimes things that are almost the same size as them! Most frogs will eat other frogs and amphibians in the wild, as well as small lizards and even small snakes along with the regular insect diet. If it goes in the mouth it's edible, and you'd be amazed how large a food item they can fit in their mouths!


Ah it all makes sense now! Thanks for the information:2thumb:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

have a read Caudata Culture Articles - Species Mixing Disasters


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

spend_day said:


> have a read Caudata Culture Articles - Species Mixing Disasters


But ive never mixed species?

I meant i had them at differant times


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Like they say Naton they can be cannibalistic ive seen quite a few amphibs that are the same. even my fire bellies try and eat each other but they never succeed :lol2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes! Is the short answer for frogs.

Try to only keep similar sized individuals in the same tank/viv and keep them well fed. If they are hungry or mismatched in size, they will eat each other!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> But ive never mixed species?
> 
> I meant i had them at differant times


ahh thought i had them together, it was also to demonstrate that most species will eat anything they can.

both fbt's and fbn's are expert escape artists and could have got out


----------

